# Email Notifications



## flash (Aug 24, 2013)

I use to get email notifications from each Thread I had posted in. Now I seem to only get a few select ones, nothing really new. Is there something in my profile that is not properly selected?


----------



## kathrynn (Aug 24, 2013)

Hi Flash....I at one point got notices on everything I ever posted something on.

.  Go to your profile and in the edit account details part...down towards the middle bottom.  You can select how you want the notices to come to your email.



Now...not saying that is a perfect solution....but it is working for me right now.  Huddler has been making updates and every times they do stuff goes haywire.



Kat


----------



## flash (Aug 24, 2013)

Thanks, did notice some changes there. Hopefully it will work.


----------



## kathrynn (Aug 24, 2013)

Crossing fingers.

Kat


----------



## flash (Aug 25, 2013)

That did it Kat. Thanks again.


----------



## kathrynn (Aug 25, 2013)

Fantastic!!!

Kat


----------

